
New ICO “Graft Network” apparently oblivious to 2nd definition of “graft” - foobarbecue
https://www.graft.network/
======
aaron-lebo
Chuckled at the credit card with GRAFT on it. It's a typical ICO site:
bootstrap, social buttons, popup to join Telegram channel. Well executed
trolling?

------
jacknews
"Blockchain-based", "Untraceable, Unlinkable, Fungible. All Features of
CryptoNote Plus Confidential Fee Amounts"

`New ICO “Graft Network” apparently oblivious to 2nd definition of “graft”`

Or maybe not

~~~
tehlike
We have monero, no thank you.

------
InclinedPlane
Holy shit it's real:
[https://github.com/IPGlider/GraftNetwork](https://github.com/IPGlider/GraftNetwork)

~~~
duskwuff
Well... "real" is a stretch. It's a clone of Monero, modified only minimally.

[https://github.com/graft-
project/GraftNetwork/commit/2737bf7...](https://github.com/graft-
project/GraftNetwork/commit/2737bf7099445522699d477c3b45584043412102)

(Bonus: In a number of commits, they've deliberately removed copyright headers
crediting Monero -- which may make this project a copyright violation.)

------
stingraycharles
I like how their “Featured Media Coverage” links just to homepages of news
networks and/of “paid press releases” about Graft.

------
smnrchrds
I am not a native English speaker. What definition are you referring to?

~~~
InclinedPlane
Bribery, corruption, embezzlement.

